# wats a valve job?????????????????????????



## daisy1894hunter (Nov 27, 2007)

cleankill47 said "I wouldn't use a CO2 pellet pistol repeater unless I got a valve job on it." wat is a valve job? can i do it myself? how much does it cost? :gag:


----------



## Cleankill47 (Jan 19, 2006)

To answer, I will explain.

The air in a repeater is released by means of a valve between the air source and the chamber. The amount of power is generated by both the size of the valve itself, and the size of the opening the air escapes through once you pull the trigger.

What a valve job involves is basically making both of those parts slightly larger, usually by grinding. It's not that expensive to do, but the challenge is finding someone who is trained or self-taught well enough to do it.

You might be able to find a how-to video on youtube, but I haven't looked, and you don't want to try unless you have a thorough understanding of the dimensions, strengths, and weaknesses of every part you will work with.

Hope I answered everything for you.


----------

